# What size to mount?



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

You know, in my opinion (which counts for very little ) what you put on the wall is all in the eye of the beholder. Last year I was struggling on whether or not to put a hen steelhead on the wall, I didn't end up doing it but the fish was only about 9 pounds but perfectly formed and plump. Just a good looking fish. On the flip side, I've never seen a steelhead over 12 or 13 that I'd even consider, they're just ugly.

I guess to me it's quality over quantity, with size and weight having very little to do with quality.

Mitch


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Mitch said:


> On the flip side, I've never seen a steelhead over 12 or 13 that I'd even consider, they're just ugly.


There is a fish at BBT that is 16 or 17 that is absolutely gorgeous. One of the prettiest I have seen.


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

Yeah? Not saying they're not out there, I just haven't seen one. All the larger steelhead I've seen have always been bucks. Personally I think hens are better looking, maybe that's because I know what the rounded nose means!:evil: 

I've been waiting for a lake run brown to put on the wall, unfortunately I can't seem to connect.

Mitch


----------



## Salmonous Maximus (Jan 28, 2004)

Trophy Specialist said:


> Actaully I consider now to be the heyday of the Great Lakes. Saginaw Bay, best walleye fishing in modern history; Erie best since the 1980s, Lake MI best salmon fishing ever, Huron best lake trout fishing in modern history, Superior best lake trout fishing in my lifetime, St. Clair best musky fishing ever.



True for the species you mentioned. But I have always heard the stories of the monster cohos and Kings back in the day. I guess today's salmon fishery offers more numbers-wise as a whole, but not in weight per fish.


----------

